# Bild bei Klick vergrößern und in neuem Fenster



## CantNo (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich suche ein möglichst einfaches Skript, mit ich Bilder, die als Thumbnail auf der Homepage zu sehen sind per Klick vergrößern kann. So, wie es funktioniert, wenn hier im Forum ein Bild bei einem Thread anhänge (Bsp. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/334155-weisse-strichzeichnung.html#post1726660).

Als, es soll keine Gallerie sein, nur auf ein spezielles Bild bezogen.


----------



## Quaese (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

schau dir mal die Lightbox an. Alternativen sind *thickbox* oder *greybox*.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Maik (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

neben den drei populäreren Vertretern kann ich aus meinen Bookmarks noch diese Varianten nennen:


iBox
LightWindow
Lytebox
Slimbox

mfg Maik


----------

